# old and new pics of my back



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

this was around january

*http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image014.jpg*

*this one is taken today*

*http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/kkkkkkk014.jpg*


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

can anyone see an improvement. always sounds better coming from somebody else...:tongue1:


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like you've made some progress and added a few pounds, noticeable on your lats!


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

yes ..you've put on some size and have a more defined 'v' shape due to improvements in lat dev't. well done..looking good


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

well done!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

its good to hear positive comments. thankslayball:


----------



## karll (Sep 9, 2009)

Definately looking wider mate, what excercise have you been doing that has benifited your lats most in your opinion?

Karl


----------



## shauny (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah agree with the replies here,getting bigger hulksta..keep it up


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

when i train my back i normally stick to these excercises

DEADLIFTING

BENTOVER ROW

WIDEGRIP PULL UPS

LAT PULL DOWNS

REAR DELTS


----------



## jguruz (May 30, 2009)

grown for sure hulksta, looking wide mate...if i may suggest, some thickness will go a long way now, perhaps have an upper back/lower back split and alternate. keep them coming, you still at 78kg? you look like mid 80's to me...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

picture was taken about 2 weeks ago at 78kg. now in 80kg...but after today i might be 100kg lol lol merry xmas


----------



## charsosweet (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm no professional but I can see a big difference in your back. Well done!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks for all the positive comments


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

It says 12mm. Dont know if thats 12%


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

hulksta said:


> when i train my back i normally stick to these excercises
> 
> DEADLIFTING
> 
> ...


Same as me without the rear delts.

Well done matey, defo made good progress


----------

